# Powder board/binding compatibility -- stiffer or softer?



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

With a powder board, is it preferable for the bindings to be more on the stiff end of the spectrum or more on the flexible end of the spectrum? Can you give a couple of examples of each type?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Personal preference really. I know that Gigi says he rides Contacts cause he likes the flex, and he's not exactly a jibber.

Whatever you want I guess. Contacts and Conta's are some of the softest, CAD's, Force MC's and Auto Evers are on the stiffer side.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

CADs are on the I-need-a-hydraulic-press-to-flex-these side


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> CADs are on the I-need-a-hydraulic-press-to-flex-these side


Is that something _you_ would want for riding deep pow?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

personally yes because i don't like having the "input lag" associated with soft bindings when im in powder


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

thats my preference too, i had my bent metal step-ins on my snowmullet last year and thought i was a good match.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I go Arsenals for my powder riding. I would never go softer. The last thing you want is what Legally said. You get a delay from when you try to turn to when your board responds, and when you're up to your knees in powder it can mess you up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

I prefer stiffer side of bindings for all my riding needs, certainly no drawbacks riding powder in burton cartels.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I prefer stiff in powder also, makes less work when carving in pow


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Stiffer and more responsive sounds resonable to me. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

